# Rats - Scotland



## mee (May 28, 2010)

Hi i have rats looking for loving forever homes.Both sexes,various ages,colours and markings.For any more info just pm.


----------



## mee (May 28, 2010)

Is no one wanting rats anymore....
These guys are all tame and healthy.The youngest are just 8 weeks i just dont have space for them all


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2011)

I think you're too far from many people  That's my issue anyway.


----------



## mee (May 28, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> I think you're too far from many people  That's my issue anyway.


Yeah that could be it but i am only offering them here as i know on most other forums they will be used as feeders/feeder breeders.I would rather just keep them all that have that happen though i really dont have the space


----------



## mee (May 28, 2010)

Anyone??
I still have these guys,they are all lovely but i just dont have the time/space that they all deserve.


----------



## bexs (Jan 28, 2010)

It may help if you post a few photos?


----------



## mee (May 28, 2010)

bexs said:


> It may help if you post a few photos?


ok i will put up a couple that i have on my laptop and can take some more to add later as these pics aint great.


----------



## mee (May 28, 2010)

Ok more pics,still not great one's but i tried!


----------



## MikeParry (Aug 16, 2011)

Very cute! Surprised these haven't been snapped up, i'm sure they will be soon


----------



## bexs (Jan 28, 2010)

They're gorgeous. I would have some but you're just so far away  I think that will probably be most peoples problem.


----------



## bexs (Jan 28, 2010)

As a thought, are you a member of Fancy rats forum? You could advertise them on the re homing boards on there. I hope they get lovely homes, I wish you were nearer!


----------



## Robble (Sep 10, 2011)

Hello, 

Where abouts in Scotland are you? Might be able to provide a home for some if it's not too far North...

(can't PM for some reason - new members restrictions i guess)


----------



## mee (May 28, 2010)

I'm in Dundee but may be able to meet if needed.


----------



## Robble (Sep 10, 2011)

Does seem a bit far i'm afraid - i'm down in York. Asking you to meet half way might be a bit unfair!


----------



## mee (May 28, 2010)

Robble said:


> Does seem a bit far i'm afraid - i'm down in York. Asking you to meet half way might be a bit unfair!


Yeah think you are just a bit too far away.Pity


----------



## Erzs (Apr 11, 2011)

I agree it must be about distance because those rats are gorgeous! I'd have a hard time not wanting to take all of them, so I'm partly glad I'm down in the West Midlands! I hope you have luck with re-homing them soon. =]


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

Aw man  Wish I kept my rat cage now  O/H been wanting rats for ages.


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

Okie we've came to an agreement, if you have any left. I've PM'd you  I've not had rats in a couple of years but miss having them around.


----------



## mee (May 28, 2010)

Still have some!
Mostly boys,all little sweeties.


----------

